# FAQ Thread



## matt41gb (Oct 26, 2010)

Hey guys, I keep seeing the same questions being posted over and over again. I don't know if I'm just blind and don't see it, or if it's been brought up before. I think it would be a good idea to start a FAQ sticky thread. What do you guys think? 

-Matt


----------



## Kristina (Oct 26, 2010)

What kind of questions are you referring to? Questions about using the forum, or questions about care?

The reason that a general care thread doesn't really work it that there are variables in every situation. What works for me may or may not work for you, based on circumstance, climate, species, etc., and that needs to be accounted for on an individual basis when giving care advice.

We do have several stickies on posting pictures, etc., as far as questions about using the forum.


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 26, 2010)

As a newbie myself, I would love one. But easy to read not a bunch of fluff. If you need help, I would love to help!  Mary Anne


----------



## matt41gb (Oct 26, 2010)

Yeah, it may not work like I was thinking. I guess the questions are just too broad.

-Matt


----------



## Torty Mom (Oct 26, 2010)

What about addressing the common ones. And maybe put in under each type of tort then you can tweek it as necessary! 

1. Iceberg lettuce should never ever be given.
2. Natural sunlight is very necessary.
3. Dog poopies is not a protein.

blah, blah......

I can help make the lists!  Mary Anne


----------



## Kristina (Oct 26, 2010)

Well, look at it this way. I live in the U.S., have a Home Depot and a reptile vet just down the street, and access to a lot of over the counter products that can be used.

Say you live in a country with no veterinary resources, no stores like Home Depot, and no products that are equivalent to some of the ones that I use. 

The thing is, we are going to have to do a lot of Q & A back and forth to figure out what you have available to you that will work in the manner needed for what ever problem you are having.

Understand where I am coming from?



Torty Mom said:


> 1. Iceberg lettuce should never ever be given.



This is more or less true, but did you know that iceberg lettuce has antiseptic properties that can help fight against bacterial infection?

While generally saying that iceberg should be passed up for a food that provides more nutrition, saying that it should never be given really is incorrect. I don't waste food. If I cut up lettuce for a salad and there is some left over, it goes in the tort pen, iceberg or not


----------



## PeanutbuttER (Oct 26, 2010)

kyryah said:


> Understand where I am coming from?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Well, that is something I have never heard before. I had no idea that iceberg lettuce had any "good" qualities except for being cheap and served at every restaurant I ever go to... Wait, I have heard that it can be good for dehydrated torts, or overweight torts, but that's it.

Learn something new every day. Do you have a reference for this?


----------

